# Ross Goose decoys



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have about 2 dozen mallard decoys I dont use very often. If I were to paint them like ross geese does any one think they would work for floaters or are they to small.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i know there is a few guys here in grand forks that have done it....i figgure it cant hurt.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

The ones that the guys in GF did look pretty good. The more dekes the better I say. :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

we have slightly over 100 magnum mallards painted up and they look excellent.

We kill birds over them.

Snows are suckers over water.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys were right I painted 2 dozen mallard floaters and I figured I should paint up some over sized mallard shell decoys I didnt use. I add 48 decoys to my spread cant beat it they look great I was just going to sell em or through them away glad I didnt thanks for the advise. :thumb:


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

You have to remember that geese do not have an advanced size constancy perception center in their brain. Thats why you can use super mag. 42" decoys. The geese won't be able to tell that they are small. They should work great.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you don't use them anyway go ahead and paint them it adds to the spread and that's not a bad thing


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

might as well paint them. You are lookign mroe for numbers anyway in a Snow goose spread. It cant hurt the spread any- just amke it bigger
:lol:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I painted about 8 dozen ducks into snows just last week. I'm thinking along the same lines as everyone else. Extra numbers and they aren't going to notice that they are a little small. Go for it.


----------

